# pentium1



## arthur kierski (Mar 14, 2009)

could someone give me an aprox yeald per lb or kilo of pentium 1 plastic processors--yeald of gold


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 14, 2009)

Arthur,
Are they the MMX ones, black with a silver color heatsink?


----------



## arthur kierski (Mar 14, 2009)

yes Jimdoc,they are exactly the ones you described


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 14, 2009)

if I recall, steve covers that in his videos.

plus that info is littered all over the forums..

Plus I think its a stickies topic in one of the forums..

Plus I think you might want to get familiar with the search feature...


----------



## arthur kierski (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks silverfox for your kind words---you are really a very educated person


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 14, 2009)

Arthur,
I did a batch that didn't seem to go right, my guess is because of the solder on the monolithic capacitors. When I finally got it right I was a
little surprised by the amount because I expected less. I will have to see
if I can find my notes, I don't want to make guesses. If I do them again
I would make sure to keep it a batch of just them, to not add any problems tothe ones I have never had a problem with.
Jim


----------



## EDI Refining (Mar 14, 2009)

black fiber mmx - 2300ppm Au


----------



## arthur kierski (Mar 15, 2009)

2300ppm is 2,3grams of au per kilo---am i correct? thanks peter---or 2300grams per metric ton----


----------



## EDI Refining (Mar 15, 2009)

Peter.H said:


> black fiber mmx - 2300ppm Au



2300 ppm = 2300 grams per metric ton


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 15, 2009)

0.23%


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 15, 2009)

Same thing
2.3 grams per kilo = 2300 grams per metric ton


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 16, 2009)

So for those of us not so adept at math, what would that mean if I had 100 pounds of these processors? Should I be able to recover 2.3 grams of gold?


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

Glorycloud,
A kilo is 2.2 lbs, so it should be 2.3 grams per 2.2lbs.
100lbs should be about 104 grams.
Jim


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 16, 2009)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 16, 2009)

At today's $923 market, that is about $30/pound in gold


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 17, 2009)

OK, I admit it GSP - I may be dense.  

Is that 1.04g / 31.1g per oz * $923 per oz = $30.86?

Thanks for the math help!! 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 17, 2009)

Right


----------

